# Mitutoyo



## ELHEAD (Aug 6, 2018)

Picked this up over the weekend. Mitutoyo 103-184. Was $5 too much? Box and mike , no standard.
Dave


----------



## ELHEAD (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## francist (Aug 6, 2018)

Criminal....


----------



## royesses (Aug 6, 2018)

That deserves a You Suck!
 It's going to cost 3 times that for a standard to check it.

Roy


----------



## Nogoingback (Aug 7, 2018)

No standard? Should have been knocked down to $3.00.  

Awesome deal!  Where did you get it from?


----------

